# Barn Find



## dennisdc (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## sandchip (Jan 2, 2018)

Whiskey dating between 1933 and 1963, I believe.  Thanks for sharing it with us, and keep on looking!


----------



## logueb (Jan 6, 2018)

I may be wrong, but isn't the "O" in a diamond the Owens mark before the Owens/Illinois merger in 1929?  After the merger wasn't an "I" inside the "O'?  Just a thought. Buster


----------

